# Bush Identification



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Can anyone help me identify this bush? I've got several of them on the property, most are thick, dense and uncared for, and are going to require a lot of TLC, if I keep them. This one, in front of my sun-porch seems to be much younger, and perhaps not getting what it needs to thrive


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not certain but the blooms look like it's in the Amber Jubilee category. The coloring isn't as green on those but the flowering is similar.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Search the Ninebark family


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm thinking it's indeed something in the ninebark category. I'll see if I can narrow it down in there!


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Vanhoutte Spirea I think.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes. Spirea. Vanhoutte or Bridal Wreath.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow that's much closer, and certainly explains why it's arching like it is! Thanks! I guess the other shrubs must be something else then!


----------

